# JD 185LT Foot Treads



## TClaremont (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi folks. I just inherited a 185 hydro. I am restoring it and appear to be missing just the foot treads. With my Google ninja search skills I see that the very vast majority of the 185s are missing the treads, but I have found a couple examples where they are present. I don't see any listed for the usual suppliers. Can anyone help me locate a pair?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello TClaremont, welcome to the forum. 

On a 185 Hydro, the foot treads are integral part of the rear fender cover as far as i can see. John Deere parts no longer cover this tractor. Here's a picture:


----------



## TClaremont (Oct 4, 2021)

Here they are. Black rubber that goes over the foot wells. Three holes for mounting each tread.


----------



## TClaremont (Oct 4, 2021)

Note, in the pic I provided above you see the fuel filler on the fender. On my tractor the fuel filler is under the seat. It has occurred to me that the picture above is not an actual 185, but perhaps it is a replacement hood or maybe it is a model year change. My serial number comes back as a 185.


----------



## TClaremont (Oct 4, 2021)

This is my actual tractor.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

TClaremont said:


> View attachment 75236
> 
> This is my actual tractor.



So you are looking for the black rubber tread parts to put on your tractor?


----------



## TClaremont (Oct 4, 2021)

Correct, the black rubber tread covers... Or liners... Or whatever they're called. I know I can fabricate something but like to do things right when I can!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Looking at your picture, it almost looks to me like what is on there is what was OEM it has just been painted over......I know some brands and models within brands used stick on tread covers that were like a non-skid tape that felt like sandpaper.......This looks to me like what your model used and it has just been either removed or painted over.....

Do you have mounting holes on yours?


----------



## TClaremont (Oct 4, 2021)

Like I said, three mounting holes for each tread. It's a puzzler because yes, the foot wheels are "textured" as if that would suffice, but I've seen more than 1 tractor where they are covered with rubber. 

I guess if this is my tractors biggest problem I'm doing OK! 😊


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

LOL......You are correct.....It did come with the rubber foot treads......Check out this listing on tractor house....There are two, one with and one without...



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/category/1170/outdoor-power-lawn-mowers-riding/manufacturer/john-deere/model/185


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm wondering of the holes are merely drain holes to keep water from pooling on the tread area?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Knowing John Deere, if you can actually find them new for a 30-35 year old 185, they'll be at least $75. For $15, you can go down to AutoZone and buy a complete "set" of regular front/rear car floor mats..... Trim down the rears to fit with a utility knife, and either bolt or glue them into place. When restoring a vintage lawn tractor there is no such thing as "Concours d'Elegance" judging.... Making it look nice and run great is the real objective.


----------



## TClaremont (Oct 4, 2021)

If that was my objective I would put adhesive stair treads on there and call it a day. But that's not my objective.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Been restoring vintage lawn tractors for 30+ years. May I honestly share my experience with you and suggest finding good usable 35 year old John Deere 185 floorboard pads on the internet is 99% unlikely to happen and you can all but forget NOS parts. You'll need to hit the swap meet area of a vintage tractor show, bring a hefty wallet, and understand "show season" is over until next spring. Good luck with your objective, at the moment your optimism far exceeds your "ninja search skills", but that will likely change


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> I'm wondering of the holes are merely drain holes to keep water from pooling on the tread area?



Bill, if you look at the page I posted from Tractor House it shows two for sale....One has the rubber treads and one don't....Looks like they came from the OEM with them...


----------

